# digikam doesn't see my camera unless I stop hald

## beijingjj

The subject more or less states the problem.  Digikam actually does "see" the camera enough to recognize it, but when I try to connect it says it cannot connect.  I figured out if I stop my hald service digikam can then connect to the camera and download photos.  It used to work properly but presumably a package update broke it.

I ran digikam from the console and didn't see any useful output when it failed.

Any suggestions on how to fix this?  Is there a configuration to hald which can resolve this problem?

My emerge --info

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.10 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.28-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r2-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T9300_@_2.50GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 23 Mar 2009 23:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.iij.ad.jp/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.iij.ad.jp/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.lecl.net/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.lecl.net/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.daum.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.daum.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.ncnu.edu.tw/Linux/Gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ncnu.edu.tw/Linux/Gentoo/ http://ftp.cs.pu.edu.tw/Linux/Gentoo/ ftp://ftp.cs.pu.edu.tw/Linux/Gentoo/ http://gentoo.cs.nctu.edu.tw/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cs.nctu.edu.tw/gentoo/ http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ "

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en zh_CN"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi aften alsa amd64 amrnb audiofile berkdb bindist bzip2 cairo cardbus cdaudio cdda cjk cli cpudetection cpufreq cracklib crypt css cups cupsddk dbus dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread enblend encode exif ffmpeg flac flash flashsupport gcj gdbm gimp gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk hal httpd iconv idea immqt-bc injection ipod ipv6 ipw4965 irda irmc isdnlog jabber java jingle jpeg live lm_sensors md5sum midi mmx mp2 mp3 mp3rtp mp4 mp4live mpeg mpeg2 mplayer msn mudflap multilib ncurses nforce2 nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs ogg opengl openmp openssh openssl pam pcre perl pmu png ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt-static qt3support qt4 quicktime radio rar readline realmedia reflection rtsp scanner scim sdl seamonkey session sift spell spl sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl startup-notification stream sysfs tcpd threads tiff transmitter truetype type1 unicode usb userlocales v4l wifi wireshark x264 xanim xfce xinerama xml xorg xosd xprint xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc yv12 zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en zh_CN" LIRC_DEVICES="serial sir" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Last edited by beijingjj on Sat Apr 04, 2009 7:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mamac

Only an idea would be to try to run digikam with another uuser (and maybe as root) to see if it's related to your user.

----------

## beijingjj

same results when I try it as root.

This may be related: when hald is running and I plug the camera in it automatically shows up on my (gnome) desktop.  Where is that controlled?  Maybe if I can configure hald not to do anything with it when it sees it plugged in it will resolve the problem.

----------

## fb

Funny I had a problem recently with my camera where

the connection stopped working. My camera is a canon

of some description and I was using

```
CAMERAS="canon"
```

in make.conf someone has someone shacked up what those means

and now my camera needs 

```
CAMERAS="ptp2"
```

after the change I had to redetect the camera in digikam but it now 

works like a charm.

So do you have the right CAMERAS variable set for gphoto2?

----------

## beijingjj

That didn't seem to help.  

Where can I go to learn more about hal?  I feel the problem must lie there.

----------

## fb

 *beijingjj wrote:*   

> That didn't seem to help.  
> 
> Where can I go to learn more about hal?  I feel the problem must lie there.

 

I notice that there is no mention of the CAMERAS variable in your

emerge --info. So presumably you build everything.

Now we need to know a little bit more about your gear.

What camera model (and brand)?

When you plug the camera what does "dmesg" report?

Not sure you want to dwell in hal configuration that's xml

and stuff   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ppurka

 *fb wrote:*   

>  *beijingjj wrote:*   That didn't seem to help.  
> 
> Where can I go to learn more about hal?  I feel the problem must lie there. 
> 
> I notice that there is no mention of the CAMERAS variable in your
> ...

 I think it is the other way round. You need to have CAMERAS="*", otherwise you will build nothing   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## beijingjj

Well, I never had defined CAMERAS before, and it always worked until recently.  Also, if I stop hald it works fine.  Before stopping hald digikam recognizes the camera but can't connect to download photos.

----------

## mrsteven

Same shit here... Try compiling libgphoto2 with USE=-hal and CAMERAS=ptp2. Seems to work here...

----------

## BeaTtheMeaT666

Hi,

just had the same problem on my new notebook with hal. Do you have a .fdi file for the cameras in /etc/hal/fdi/policy ? 

If not, try generating the file with 

```
/usr/lib/libgphoto2/print-camera-list hal-fdi
```

More info here http://www.gphoto.org/doc/manual/permissions-usb.html#usb-on-linux-HAL

HTH

----------

